# America Amt



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Anyone have updates for those of us who can not be there


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 2nd Series

1,5,7,9,10,14,16,17,18,19,21,22,24,26,28,29,30,34,36,37,38,47,48,50,53,54,55

28 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks To The 3RD Series

1,5,7,10,14,16,17,18,19,22,24,28,30,37,47,48,53,55

18 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last Series

1,5,7,14,16,17,22,28,30,47,48,53

12 total


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

O/H Qualifying Results:

1st...Backwater's Cinderella, Ken McKeever
2nd..Stumptowns Laden In Zest, Kurt Turner
3rd...Nebo's Uptown Girl***, Marv Baumer
4th...Worth-It's Temptin Fate, Vicki Worthington
RJ....Lubys and Whitewaters Pirates Jewel, Jeff Schuett
JAMs...HRCH Maple Creek's Captain Morgan MH, Bill Butikas
Kuventre One More Last Chance MH, Sharon Long
High Times Big Dog Daddy*** CDX MH, John Miner
Big Congrats to Ken on the clear win!!
Bill


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey Congrads Bill!!!!!!!!!!!!
Sue


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 2nd series

1,3,5,6,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,27,28,29,30,31,33,36,37,39,40

27 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the 3rd series

3,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,27,28,30,31,33,36,37,39,40

23 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,13,14,15,17,18,21,23,28,30,31,33,36,37,39,40

16 Total


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

Brenda, thank you for the updates. Any news on the open?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

All I heard on the Open was that Ray Voigt got 1st thru 4th.....sorry thats all I heard. Our 2 dogs crashed and burned in the last series.


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2010)

Derby results
1st. Duce j.schuett
2nd. JJ Lanczak
3rd. Flurry Lanczak
4th. Naughty Lanczak 
No JAMS


----------



## Denver (Dec 10, 2007)

Congratulations to the New FC AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru the Brush. Jet is a very talented dog, i have a feeling he's going to be a popular Stud very soon!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Sharon, Hal and Shire, believe that sends him to the Nat AM.


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Brenda said:


> All I heard on the Open was that Ray Voigt got 1st thru 4th.....sorry thats all I heard. Our 2 dogs crashed and burned in the last series.


Ray and his dogs looked really GREAT! Congratulations my friend. You too, Don and Hoke, what a year you are having!!!! Lots of folks really happy for you.

Kathy Folsom, also deserves worthy recognition! She and Muddy picked up a RJ in a tough OPEN and then came back and got a JAM in the AM, in a very talented field. Great job, Kathy and Muddy!

Congratulations to you too, Dr. Jeff!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

David said:


> Derby results
> 1st. Duce j.schuett
> 2nd. JJ Lanczak
> 3rd. Flurry Lanczak
> ...


Alrighty for Jeff and Deuce - their first derby together!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Denver said:


> Congratulations to the New FC AFC Jet Black Bustin Thru the Brush. Jet is a very talented dog, i have a feeling he's going to be a popular Stud very soon!



Congrats to Jet and Ray on the open win....I know Jim is very happy. Congrats to everyone that got in the color.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the JAM Jim. It looks like Juice is still running strong.


----------

